# Waiting for FSD beta over 44 days



## Ramses II (5 mo ago)

have been in self driving beta queue for over 44 days for my new Tesla model S with safety score of 100 and 1700 mile previously I have this service in my old model three what’s the next step


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

If it’s a plaid model make sure you keep it in chill mode
Check Tesla app inbox
Check twitter for Elon to tweet
Continue to drive the vehicle, you purchased, like it made of glass, and pay 100% attention, no music or distractions (In other words just driving normal, like you always have in every vehicle)
wait for AI Day in September or delayed till October, and see full self driving on display and high resolution PowerPoint.
Enjoy the promise of an amazing 2023 4th quarter Game changing, mind blowing, gold beta 2 release of FSD.
wait till 2023 to sign up for the FSD beta country Road edition.
I’m sure you’ll be put in line behind early adopters like myself, with low scores and the promise of the Elon download button..


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Next step is to wait, there are hundreds of thousands of people wanting the beta. It is still relatively limited.

Getting into the Beta is not a given. You may never make it in, even with a Safety Score of 100.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Next step is to wait, there are hundreds of thousands of people wanting the beta. It is still relatively limited.
> 
> Getting into the Beta is not a given. You may never make it in, even with a Safety Score of 100.


Why not


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Why not


Literally said it in the first line: "It is still relatively limited". IE, there's a limit and they're not adding anyone else to the beta program. When they feel the current version is stable enough for wider distribution they'll add more. The last expansion of users was a few months ago, so @Ramses II might be put into the beta list soon. But no one outside Tesla knows when the size of the beta group will be expanded.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Why not


Because this is a limited access beta. The rules for being added seem to vary periodically, but it is quite obvious that it is limited since so many people who want it don't have it.

Supposedly once the current software gets pushed out to a broader group and validated, the number of users may be increased. But that's a guess.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Didn't Musk say that "millions of people" (I'm paraphrasing) would be given access soon to FSD?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Joe90 said:


> Didn't Musk say that "millions of people" (I'm paraphrasing) would be given access soon to FSD?


He also said - a few years back - that FSD would drive, all by itself completely unattended by humans, from New York to Los Angeles. Seems to me that claim ("prediction??") is many decades away from now.

So apply the usual grain(s) of sodium chloride compound


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe90 said:


> Didn't Musk say that "millions of people" (I'm paraphrasing) would be given access soon to FSD?


LOL, believing that Elon's definition of "soon" matches your expectations.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

you were sold the product, You paid for the product, you signed up for the beta program, you checked all the boxes of liability for their incomplete and semi functional software. You scored 100 on their safety test

“You may never make it in, even with a Safety Score of 100”

So you must be saying the product is so good that they go straight to the full release so there is no need to get in the beta program. Or are you saying that the limited people that are in the beta program are only Tesla employees and shills.

I also find that Elon miss leading about when the product will be released is no longer cute, and no longer innocent exuberance. I am a Tesla FSD Short. I’m still waiting for a path on how they intend to get regulator approval, and a statement on who will be liable for the car driving itself. Without these basic answers after four years, it is nothing but a Kickstarter promise, prove me wrong Elon. Timelines are not near as important on future products and vaporware like the bot. But I believe it is a total different story on products they have sold. 4 years is unacceptable by anyone’s definition. And I don’t know anyone that bought it four years ago that thought this might be a possibility. I also feel it should apply when you put a deposit down and the timeline changes dramatically for no apparent reason. Of course I have the option to cancel my cybertrick deposit But they are continuing to tell the lie that it’s gonna be out soon and it’s gonna be amazing and they finished all the engineering, and it’s going to be SpaceX stainless steel, and it’s gonna be a gamechanger.

1million FSD this year

Has anyone in the beta program notified their insurance company that they are using beta software to drive their car under their supervision. I think there is a high probability if you were to get an accident under FSD, your insurance company might fight the payment


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Gripe and complain all you want. Reality is reality and all I am stating is reality.

I'm quite sure that if the software was ready for prime-time, that Elon would release it. As a huge development project, it is taking more effort than was expected.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Gripe and complain all you want. Reality is reality and all I am stating is reality.
> 
> I'm quite sure that if the software was ready for prime-time, that Elon would release it. As a huge development project, it is taking more effort than was expected.





Madmolecule said:


> you were sold the product, You paid for the product, you signed up for the beta program, you checked all the boxes of liability for their incomplete and semi functional software. You scored 100 on their safety test
> 
> “You may never make it in, even with a Safety Score of 100”
> 
> ...


I am using FSD Beta. My Insurance company doesn't even know what a Tesla is or least of all FSD. They just want my premium payments. I am not worried, I have 4 cameras working all the time, I can quickly take over the steering or immediately stop the car by braking. Don't we will all do that when driving? What bunch of B.S. many of you guys are putting out?


----------

